# HCPCS Code for sarapin



## cdr4life (Mar 3, 2014)

does anyone know what the HCPCS code is for this? I need some help finding this code, I have my HCPCS book open right now and can't seem to find it, help please


----------



## saaschenbrenner (Mar 3, 2014)

https://www.findacode.com/medicare/...-medicare-info.php?type=ARTICLE&type_id=50873
 give this website a try


----------



## saaschenbrenner (Mar 3, 2014)

http://www.supercoder.com/my-ask-an-expert/topic/hcpc-codes-for-sarapan-and-vidase
you can also try this website


----------

